# warning



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi,
I dontk know how many of you remember me talking about a toy poodle at work who weighed only 3.0lbs but got pregnant by a 7lb poodle. She is only a year old and the owners decided not to spay her or fix the male. We x-rayed her to find she only had one puppy and it was HUGE!

Well the update is that she delevered her puppy overnight while her parents slept. She was lucky she didnt die trying to pass that pup. She was lucky enough to survive, the puppy was not. 
They are still having second thoughts about spaying her and they refuse to fix the male.

There are tons of morals to this sad story, but for the sake of this specific forum please o please make sure you dont breed a chi smaller then 4lbs and if your female is small, make sure the male is just as small or smaller.
ALSO, if you decide to breed your girl, the least you can do is stay up with her at the end of her pregnancy...complecations can always pop up and since you were the one who chose to get your chi pregnant the least u can do is stay up with her. If these owners would had watched her when she started showing signs of labor they could had gotten her to us and we could had tried to save the baby....again the mother was lucky to live. 

It goes without saying that if you dont plan to breed then spaying/neutering is the best thing to do. This poor poodle is sooooo sore after her difficult birth.

Sorry if this came across as preachy...this is a very smart forum and what i just said is probably common sense to about 98% of the members here...i am just very sad to see this story end this way and thought i would spread the warning


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh the poor baby. I don't see how the owner could sleep through it though. Maybe the mother dog was in another room?


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

:shock: Sleep! Im like a surgeon. no way i could sleep. i dont sleep till my pups are eating on their own and trained to potty. when i had my litters years ago i was up every two hours cleaning the bedding and making sure all were fine, warm and eating well. i dont depend on the dam to take care of the litter anything can happen. AM i crazy? or is what i do normal?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww such a sad story - so the pup died anyways .

i would say dont breed unless your chi is 5 pounds and above to be on the safer side :wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Agree Ozzy.

Janie - no u are not crazy...i believe that everyone should do what you do when their dog is giving birth...these are not wild animals and saying 'well nature will take its course' just enrages me! We have changed how dogs are and therefore the birthing process isnt as natural as it was when dogs were wild...
We told this woman her dog was probably hours away from birth and she would NEED a C-section. We wanted her to keep the dog with us but she declined. IT wasnt like she didnt know her dog was going to have a baby.
*sigh*

Oh and today a lady came in with a 1yr old pug to get shots....well it turns out she is pregnant too! It was by another pug but the owner was very mad! She didnt want to deal with a pregnancy...my opinion...'why the heck do you have an intact male and a bitch in the same house?!?!' 
Grrr some people just piss me off! I wouldnt had been upset had the woman not acted like this was an inconvenience to her.

Sorry I am ranting...so many things at work that just get me mad!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i think you have every right to rant. seriously whats that womans problme, does she even have a clue how puppies are made?! seriously, what she thinks gonna happen if she has a bitch in heat in the same room as an intact male!?
those people annoy me.

Vixie is now in her first heat and is under constant supervision and not allowed within 100ft of an intact male of ANY breed, she doing very well in her confomration (yay) and if she continues to show well and reaches a healthy weight (4.5 +) at about 2yrs old (preferably a little older) I MIGHT breed her if we can find the correct male, one with GREAT pedigree and at the most 3lbs. (preferebaly less) if by 2 yrs old she is not a healthy weight (or is but isnt showing well anymore) She WILL be fixed.
I mean why risk your babys life, shes a show dog yes...but shes MY BABY FIRST! and i cant imaging taking those kind of uneducated risk with my babys life.
as for if i do breed her, i will be awake from the moment she goes into heat untill the puppies find a new home. 
i expect to sit y her side for the monet she starts showing sighns untill ALL the puppies are born, warm and eating healthily.

yes staying awake is difficutl, but if you care about your pet, and its YOUR fault the dog is going through it then its your responsibility to sit up all night with your dog and make sure nothing goes wrong!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

I totaly agree. Mine are 11 weeks this Saturday and I just started to sleep again. I still get up when one coughs or sneezes to check. I am also down to 4 beautiful chis. I let go this week of 3 because their owners where tired of waiting. I was trying to hold on to all of them but I guess I need to share chis love to others. I have called all the owners just about everyday since they left.


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

janiebabes said:


> :shock: Sleep! Im like a surgeon. no way i could sleep. i dont sleep till my pups are eating on their own and trained to potty. when i had my litters years ago i was up every two hours cleaning the bedding and making sure all were fine, warm and eating well. i dont depend on the dam to take care of the litter anything can happen. AM i crazy? or is what i do normal?



Your not crazy. I stayed up 2 weeks watching one of my girls when she was pregnant. Worried she would go into labor while I was sleeping and I could not sleep for 2 weeks. 

Breeding larger males to smaller females always cause a risk. I have seen many people turn in beloved pets because they had an OOP'S and didn't wanna take care of the vet bill to have a c-section. These stories make me sick and make me wanna strangle people somtimes.. :evil:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Sturgis was the same weight size as lady and his family before him were at 3 1/2 pounds but unfortunately 1 pup i was told was able to take up all the room had there been more pups supposedly it would have been smaller. I am told I can use him again with her but no way am i taking the chance. nope, nope not me. I will either find a smaller stud or a larger female. I am greatful she made it with only the loss of a pup.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

some people are STUPID!!!!


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

Janie you are not crazy. Having a litter of pups is alot of work. People wonder why they cost so much to buy have no idea of the care and time it takes to get them to the selling age!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i agree, there is sooo much to deal with when having a litter of new pups around! people just want to breed their 2 dogs together, get puppies and sell them. there is so much more to that! and then when a mother rejects puppies! oh forget it! they could die just from that if your asleep while she is giving birth! not to mention inexperienced mothers not breaking the sac and stimulating the puppies... way to much to consider even taking a nap when you have a litter on its' way!


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*Good grief*

How can anyone sleep whilst their baby is in the last stages of labour/giving birth? I find that incredible.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

minnies 4 pounds but shes too long and skinny, pups of any size wouldnt be able to pass through her.I might breed one day with the right chihuahua like foxywrench was talking about, proper size,good pedigree etc... most of all i need to make sure im properly financially secure incase of problems.


----------

